# Gardz on popcorn ceiling



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

I saw on the Gardz label that it can be used on unpainted popcorn ceilings. Has anyone tried this? If so, did you roll it or spray it, and how were the results?

Thanks, and Happy New Year.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I have never used it for popcorn ceilings before but if I did I would definitely spray it especially on unpainted popcorn.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

If I were rolling it on a ceiling I'd definetly bring my swimsuit to work.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I think theres some better options for popcorn ceilings. Why wouldnt you just spray a stain blocker? I like Gardz but not for this application.


----------



## fortunerestoration (Mar 6, 2014)

Are Popcorn ceiling and Cottage cheese ceiling two different names of a same type of ceiling style? Because if it is, then Gardzlabe can be used on unpainted cilings.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> If I were rolling it on a ceiling I'd definetly bring my swimsuit to work.



And umbrella.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't see the purpose of ever using gardz on popcorn. :no:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I don't see the purpose of ever using gardz on popcorn. :no:


really, why would one do that?


----------

